# Alderlea T-5 hybrid stove!



## raybonz (Nov 5, 2012)

Here is proof that the Alderlea T-5 is a hybrid stove utilizing secondary burn and dual cat technology! 

Ray


----------



## rover47 (Nov 5, 2012)

I like that!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 5, 2012)

Why do you insist on showing me that dang picture Ray that hearth looks really sweet compared to mine I mean seriously you have two cats man TWO ! We only have one lol.

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Nov 5, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Why do you insist on showing me that dang picture Ray that hearth looks really sweet compared to mine I mean seriously you have two cats man TWO ! We only have one lol.
> 
> Pete


Actually I have 3 cats Pete but I didn't want to show off lol.. One is a spare in case one of the others croaks  It's pretty hard to tell between a live cat and a dead actually unless you go by smell alone 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure if I have seen your hearth Pete. Have you posted it here?

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 5, 2012)

Yea but it has been a while. I will put it up again for you when I get home.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry I took so long Ray I had to find some pics but alas I got them off the computer .  The big ugly overly intrusive pipe is the outside air for the stove.

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Nov 6, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Sorry I took so long Ray I had to find some pics but alas I got them off the computer . The big ugly overly intrusive pipe is the outside air for the stove.
> 
> Pete


Pete that looks great! I like the hearth and the stove! Is that silver pipe going stay there and why do you need it?

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Ray ! Since we insulated the house we have had to get more humidity in the air which led me to put outside air in to the back of the stove. It worked well so far although we had to go from a smaller pipe to a gas vent pipe in order to keep the cold down. Our new hearth project will move the stove back towards the corner more and allow us to turn it sideways. That also means I can use a much less intrusive pipe. Still no Rays world of amazing cool cats


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 6, 2012)

Dang it Ray, you got me excited about a new stove from PE. Except, it's not.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 6, 2012)

No problemo I have a spare cat for ya 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Nov 6, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Dang it Ray, you got me excited about a new stove from PE. Except, it's not.


You can't see the 2 technologies at work in that pic Dave?? Matter of fact as I type this both of those cats are still there lol.. Wonder if they're dead? Hard to tell with these critters!

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 6, 2012)

I gotta ask are those jugs full of moonshine Ray ? 

Pete


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm sure our dogs would LOVE to play with cats.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 6, 2012)

especially dead cats !


----------



## raybonz (Nov 6, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I gotta ask are those jugs full of moonshine Ray ?
> 
> Pete


The white jug is actually an ale jug from a brewery in New Bedford named Smith's Ale and the motto on the jug is "Smith's ale gives strength".. Gotta love that! I grew up in New Bedford so that's pretty cool! The other jug which is also old and cracked I don't know anything about it but still a neat piece!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Nov 6, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> I'm sure our dogs would LOVE to play with cats.


Yuh I am sure the cats would love the dogs! 

Ray


----------



## certified106 (Nov 6, 2012)

Now that's funny! Looks like those cats are loving the heat!


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 6, 2012)

Ahhh, the things that make a house a home.  Lovely hearth and looks like your 2 buddies agree with me.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Nov 6, 2012)

Purring right along...


----------

